# Very small/thin table saw blade



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Can't picture the 'cordless-and-oak' combination workin', - - but good luck.


I tried a sample piece last night and what do you know, it worked! :thumbup:

The saw is a 19.2V Craftsman corldess 4 1/2" trim saw. I really didn't expect it to work too well, but it did nicely even in the rip cut. The blade is a 1/16", so my overall cut is a little wider. Overall a little more clearance than I wanted, but after all they're only end tables in my own house. 
I'll post some pics once it's all assembled and finished.

Thanks all!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Great to hear it Woodcrafter, - - yeah, pics would be great, - - sounds like a really cool project, - - way to think 'out-of-the-box'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Thin kerf blade for furniture*

So remember my post a month or so ago? I was looking for a thin saw blade to cut out a drawer front and still use both pieces of wood. I made two end tables for our den, they're very minimalist in design but that's what fits best in our house. 

It was a pretty simple project, the only challege was having the drawer's wood grain match the surround, without having TOO wide of a kerf--that part was accomplished, though the kerf was a little wider than I had wanted. I used a cordless trim saw with a guide fence, which lent to some inconsistencies, but hey it was practice. If I had it to do over again, the only thing I would change would be the species--I'd use cherry next time. The stain on the red oak really brings out the grain too much. For finishing, I tried using Robie's suggestion (from another thread) and made a 50/50 mix of poly and naphtha for a wiping varnish and it worked well. I took a lot of coats (8) and if Christmas hadn't come so quickly I'd probably put on another 4, but it's a great way to do a piece like this and not have to worry about any runs.

Thanks all!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I like it looks great, nice work. Want to make a dresser for my wife and let me tell her that I made it?:cheesygri


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Woodcrafter, - - your attention to detail is what makes it. Beautiful piece, beautiful job!!


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. 

Robert, put down the gun! And I'll think about building that dresser.


----------

